# Excavating prices



## firedog (Apr 18, 2000)

Looking for some help on pricing excavating work. Is it better to do it by the hour or by the cubic yard. How do you put a price on moving a cubic yard, it seems theres to many variables. Any ideas or what you charge? Would a flat rate( hourly be best?). 
rob


----------



## paul (May 13, 2001)

We price by the cu. yd. it depends on how far we have to move it and how much. price go from 1.50 per cu yd to 3.50.
It also depends on equipment you are running.


----------



## firedog (Apr 18, 2000)

paul, I have a 943 loader and lx885 for a dozer. I also have a IT14G wheel loader and a Michigan 175B but that mostly for snow.

I'm just getting my feet wet in excavating


----------



## paul (May 13, 2001)

We move most of our dirt with a 16 cu yd scraper, so our prices are going to be cheaper for that, but 3.50 per yd is a good place to start, High end will be about 5.00 per yd.

On site moves figure on 3.50 to 4.00, off site figure 4.00 to 5.00 per yd. this should include trucking unless you have high tip fees. then you might want to add the tip fees in to your cost.


----------

